# Pics of Yourself Shooting



## drw1210

*this is my son shooting*

My son Spencer shooting form http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=1500&pictureid=11325


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Is his Draw legnth is a little small??? Just thot it looked a bit too small. But It might not be It lookes like his bow arm was really bent. Just wonderin...


----------



## kegan

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=507120&page=27

At the bottom of the page are some of my "trick shots". 

Here's a normal one, just showing form, anchor, and alignment. But I shot a longbow, which should be shot slightly differently form a compound or recurve.


----------



## gobblercrazy

Here I am with my Bowtech Equalizer


----------



## gobblercrazy

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Is his Draw legnth is a little small??? Just thot it looked a bit too small. But It might not be It lookes like his bow arm was really bent. Just wonderin...


I was thinking the same thing, maybe not though.


----------



## HoytHunter09

*My Form.....*

Heres my form.............

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=1823&pictureid=11427


----------



## HoytHunter09

and another


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=1824&pictureid=11432


----------



## bow slayer

HoytHunter09;
your form is looking good. but consider adding an inch to your draw length. it looks a little short.

sorry, i don't have any recent pictures of me a full draw.


----------



## gobblercrazy

Anyone, how does my form look to you? Any comment are great.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

hey dude. ur form looks great, but the real q is does it work?


----------



## HoytHunter09

bow slayer said:


> HoytHunter09;
> your form is looking good. but consider adding an inch to your draw length. it looks a little short.
> 
> sorry, i don't have any recent pictures of me a full draw.


Yeah i did that alredy. Ill get a picture of NOW on here

Anything else?


----------



## HoytHunter09

gobblercrazy said:


> Here I am with my Bowtech Equalizer
> 
> View attachment 496019



You should lengthen your draw out a little.
:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> hey dude. ur form looks great, but the real q is does it work?


For the most part it feels great, but sometimes I find myself hitting low and most the time it's because I start to anchor to high after a long shoot.



HoytHunter09 said:


> You should lengthen your draw out a little.
> :thumbs_up:wink:


WOW! it was 25, and i thought it was perfect, then when i bought this bow, they told me it should really be 26 or better yet, 27. I stuck with the 26 because I thought 27 would be to long! maybe not?

They were telling me I have the draw of some adults, which is hard to believe?


----------



## hoytarchery999

here i am yes i know my DL looks too long but i fixed that problem but not in this pic. http://geometrytunnel.com/index.php...0YWNobWVudGlkPTQ5MDI2OSZhbXA7ZD0xMjI5MjkxMjQ3 im going off a proxy so i cant post a pic but heres the link


----------



## connor_93

gobblercrazy said:


> Anyone, how does my form look to you? Any comment are great.


Well if you really want to know it looks pretty good other than that you are leaning back a little and your draw length looks a little to short. But thats all really.


----------



## hoytarchery999

ok now im not using a proxy and can actually post the pic of me shooting.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

gobblercrazy said:


> For the most part it feels great, but sometimes I find myself hitting low and most the time it's because I start to anchor to high after a long shoot.


yeah dude. i would make sure you have a good l=solid anchor on all shots. also it could be bow arm drop.


----------



## ChaseBaker

hoytarchery999 said:


> ok now im not using a proxy and can actually post the pic of me shooting.


dude..I'm not sure without see more pictures.. but it looks like ur DL is too long.. also looks like your arrow is pointing down a little so your Centershot must be off


----------



## João_Almeida

ChaseBaker said:


> dude..I'm not sure without see more pictures.. but it looks like ur DL is too long.. also looks like your arrow is pointing down a little so your Centershot must be off


I don't like you're shooting pose it seems all messy. but if it's nice to you and gives u results continue


----------



## Harmony

well heres me....its an old pic of me shooting though....atleast a few months old....but anywho....











Gemma :wink:


----------



## hoytarchery999

ChaseBaker said:


> dude..I'm not sure without see more pictures.. but it looks like ur DL is too long.. also looks like your arrow is pointing down a little so your Centershot must be off


thanks and yes my DL was a little too long but i got twists put in the string now this picture was before that happend and i had many people say the arrow looks like its pointing down when i got the twists put in the string the guy at the shop checked it and said everything was square and inline. he thinks its just the pictures.


----------



## HoytHunter09

Harmony said:


> well heres me....its an old pic of me shooting though....atleast a few months old....but anywho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma :wink:


You look perfect, but im not sure because i shoot compound.


----------



## kegan

Harmony said:


> well heres me....its an old pic of me shooting though....atleast a few months old....but anywho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Looks like proper female form with a recurve to me.

But tell the longbowmen behind you his brace height is a little low.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Harmony said:


> well heres me....its an old pic of me shooting though....atleast a few months old....but anywho....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma :wink:


if you dont mind a sgestion from another freakcurver, try to rotate your bow shoulder in more it will allow you to handle more weight in the longview. other than that your form looks great. do you like the winact? my dad had one and had to send it back due to a crooked dove tail:mg:


----------



## master hunter

i will try to get some up soon when i get back home.


----------



## bow slayer

HoytArchery999;
It appears that you are not properly lined up with the target. Your hip is not really pointing the same diection as your bow, and your shoulder is way out of line. I'm not sure if this is just because it's a picture, or if it is legitimately out of line. But regardless, speak with your coach about that.


----------



## hoytarchery999

bow slayer said:


> HoytArchery999;
> It appears that you are not properly lined up with the target. Your hip is not really pointing the same diection as your bow, and your shoulder is way out of line. I'm not sure if this is just because it's a picture, or if it is legitimately out of line. But regardless, speak with your coach about that.


in know it was off because i was leaning back this picture was before i got the twists in my string to straitin me up and i have been working on form


----------



## bow slayer

HoytHunter09;
I didn't notice this before, but Your elbow looks rather high; this again may have been solved by adding length to your draw, however you should pay attention to that.

Anyway, I found this picture of me from a little while ago. some minore things have changed since then, in particular my follow through. My arm doesn't drop that much anymore. Anyway I guess I shouldn't be out critiquing people if I don't even post a picture of myself. Here you go


----------



## gobblercrazy

bow slayer said:


> HoytHunter09;
> I didn't notice this before, but Your elbow looks rather high; this again may have been solved by adding length to your draw, however you should pay attention to that.
> 
> Anyway, I found this picture of me from a little while ago. some minore things have changed since then, in particular my follow through. My arm doesn't drop that much anymore. Anyway I guess I shouldn't be out critiquing people if I don't even post a picture of myself. Here you go


Bow Slayer, it looks like your kind of "pistol gripping" the bow. I was taught to have the bow lay in your hand on the crease between your thumb and pointer finger. But idk if I should suggest anything, looks like your the one shooting competition:zip:


----------



## tru-force ss

Hey bow slayer your on the wrong side of the bow.:tongue: I dont see to many lefties around the shoots i go to.


----------



## bow slayer

About the "pistol gripping" thing, it was actually the opposite. I had it too far onto my thumb, not the bigger part of my hand. Thank you for pointing it out, but so everyone knows, it has been fixed.


----------



## gobblercrazy

bow slayer said:


> About the "pistol gripping" thing, it was actually the opposite. I had it too far onto my thumb, not the bigger part of my hand. Thank you for pointing it out, but so everyone knows, it has been fixed.


Sounds good:thumb:


----------



## Harmony

hoythunter09 thanks 

thanks kegan ...well the longbower behind me has actually recently discovered hes left handed...lol...so almost everything for him has changed...



Xcreekarchery1 thanks for the suggestion...ill try that next time im shooting...yea i like the winact, when i was choosing my new bow i narrowed the choice down to the winact and the nexus, and i prefaired the winact  i like my winact 


Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan

Harmony said:


> hoythunter09 thanks
> 
> thanks kegan ...well the longbower behind me has actually recently discovered hes left handed...lol...so almost everything for him has changed...
> 
> 
> 
> Xcreekarchery1 thanks for the suggestion...ill try that next time im shooting...yea i like the winact, when i was choosing my new bow i narrowed the choice down to the winact and the nexus, and i prefaired the winact  i like my winact
> 
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Suck a low brace height (on what seems to be a selfbow) makes it alot harder to shoot is all .

I wouldn't worry too much about your elbow. Most of the female shooters have had to anchor with their elbow "out" to prevent get hit by the string (a problem guys don't have). So long as your arm rotates straight back on release, you should still be i proper alingment.


----------



## Harmony

kegan said:


> Suck a low brace height (on what seems to be a selfbow) makes it alot harder to shoot is all .
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about your elbow. Most of the female shooters have had to anchor with their elbow "out" to prevent get hit by the string (a problem guys don't have). So long as your arm rotates straight back on release, you should still be i proper alingment.



i dunno...most longbows over here have a brace height like that...i dont know if its to do with the bow maker (Charlie) or not.

 had my first go with a longbow tonite though...lol it was a quare (for those who arnt from ireland....that means quite) poundage...42lbs...quite a difference compaired to my 36lbs recurve...

ah kegan...do u mean a follow through? which is when i release my arm still travels back and my hand usually ends up on my shoulder.

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan

Harmony said:


> i dunno...most longbows over here have a brace height like that...i dont know if its to do with the bow maker (Charlie) or not.
> 
> had my first go with a longbow tonite though...lol it was a quare (for those who arnt from ireland....that means quite) poundage...42lbs...quite a difference compaired to my 36lbs recurve...
> 
> ah kegan...do u mean a follow through? which is when i release my arm still travels back and my hand usually ends up on my shoulder.
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Wow. Well, with yew I guess that it would help lengthen the life, but my Osage ELB (the same style of longbow), and I have trouble with a brace height under 6".

Well, what did you think of trying a longbow?

Bascially. I was meaning that as long as you've got the back tension pulling on the string, you shouldn't have any trouble with your elbow slightly cocked out.


----------



## Harmony

kegan said:


> Wow. Well, with yew I guess that it would help lengthen the life, but my Osage ELB (the same style of longbow), and I have trouble with a brace height under 6".
> 
> Well, what did you think of trying a longbow?
> 
> Bascially. I was meaning that as long as you've got the back tension pulling on the string, you shouldn't have any trouble with your elbow slightly cocked out.


favourite woods used here r bamboo, lemonwood and hickory (i think...about the hickory one i mean)

i liked the longbow...although i think it would have been better if the bow i was using had a lighter poundage...lol i couldnt hold at full draw at all...and the bow was alot lighter (because it dosnt have all my stabilisers and sight on it)....theres a quare kick from the bow once i released aswell.... so yea i would do it again.

ah right...well my technique works well for me...so i think i shall stick to it unless something drastic needs changed....or the coaches for the northern ireland team decide to mess about with my technique...

Gemma :wink:


----------



## kegan

Harmony said:


> favourite woods used here r bamboo, lemonwood and hickory (i think...about the hickory one i mean)
> 
> i liked the longbow...although i think it would have been better if the bow i was using had a lighter poundage...lol i couldnt hold at full draw at all...and the bow was alot lighter (because it dosnt have all my stabilisers and sight on it)....theres a quare kick from the bow once i released aswell.... so yea i would do it again.
> 
> ah right...well my technique works well for me...so i think i shall stick to it unless something drastic needs changed....or the coaches for the northern ireland team decide to mess about with my technique...
> 
> Gemma :wink:


Very cool. Are they wooden laminates, or do they have fiberglass on the back and belly?

That's quite understandable- a 6# jump's tough. Longbows, at least ELB's, do have a good bit of "jump" in the hand when you shoot them. Can't grip them too tightly or shoot with a perfectly striaght elbow (one of the reasons I like 6" or so brace height), but I'm glad you liked it!!

That's all that matters!


----------



## Harmony

kegan said:


> Very cool. Are they wooden laminates, or do they have fiberglass on the back and belly?
> 
> That's quite understandable- a 6# jump's tough. Longbows, at least ELB's, do have a good bit of "jump" in the hand when you shoot them. Can't grip them too tightly or shoot with a perfectly striaght elbow (one of the reasons I like 6" or so brace height), but I'm glad you liked it!!
> 
> That's all that matters!


most are wooden laminates. one of the favourite woods to put on the back and belly is bamboo.

lol yea i noticed that...with the extra poundage i wasnt pulling back as much as i would with the recurve...so my elbow wasnt back far enough.


Gemma :wink:


----------



## XCalibre

these pics were taken on the same day at nationals back in August, so they're a little out of date, but they're still good pictures, and my form hasn't changed too much since then (it's mostly equipment that's changed, actually)















and btw, i was in the stands when those pictures of bow slayer were taken (i was in the front row, i think, a little off to the right of the frame) .


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*Me*

Here are a few i had taken today. I have a Phantom Drop Away now, but i need to put it on.


----------



## XCalibre

Kaibab-hunter74 ; it seems that your fletchings aren't lined up relative to each other. is there a reason for that? does it help with broadheads?


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Here are a few i had taken today. I have a Phantom Drop Away now, but i need to put it on.


shorten the release and dont put your fingers straight out let them just hang


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

XCalibre said:


> Kaibab-hunter74 ; it seems that your fletchings aren't lined up relative to each other. is there a reason for that? does it help with broadheads?


Ha, well XCalibre you're definetly seeing right. The answer to both of your questions is *yes*. Last week while i was getting my bow serviced and having new strings and cables thrown on it, my shop owner asked me if i wanted to try this new fletching design. He said that because the vanes are smaller and are placed away from eachother ( the cover more surface area ) the will help to stablize the arrow. He said he saw this at a Bowtech stand........ this new fletching design and setup has performed flawlessly!


----------



## hoytarchery999

Kabab, did you fletch those arrows yourself because i do my own fletching and am thinking about trying it on some old shafts but how far away are the fletching from each other.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

hoytarchery999 said:


> Kabab, did you fletch those arrows yourself because i do my own fletching and am thinking about trying it on some old shafts but how far away are the fletching from each other.


Um no i don't, my local shop owner did them.


----------



## hoytarchery999

XCalibre said:


> Kaibab-hunter74 ; it seems that your fletchings aren't lined up relative to each other. is there a reason for that? does it help with broadheads?


hey in the picture of you shooting in this thread what for arrows are you shooting they all most look like x10's my favorite of all arrows.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

archerykid12 said:


> shorten the release and dont put your fingers straight out let them just hang


The release is just fine. Thanks though :shade:


----------



## XCalibre

hoytarchery999 said:


> hey in the picture of you shooting in this thread what for arrows are you shooting they all most look like x10's my favorite of all arrows.


what arrows an _I_ shooting, or Kaibab? in those pics, i was shooting Nano-Pros with 50mm X-Wings fletching, but i've been using X10s with 1 3/4" spinwings since about two weeks after those pics. i don't know what Kaibab is shooting.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

XCalibre said:


> what arrows an _I_ shooting, or Kaibab? in those pics, i was shooting Nano-Pros with 50mm X-Wings fletching, but i've been using X10s with 1 3/4" spinwings since about two weeks after those pics. i don't know what Kaibab is shooting.


 Man you need tweezers to pull those Nano-pros out of a target. i had some and everytime i pulled them out of the target i was afraid i was going to break them lol and thats bad when those things are like $30 an arrow


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> The release is just fine. Thanks though :shade:


ok watever looks like your reaching for the trigger which will eventually cause target panic


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

archerykid12 said:


> ok watever looks like your reaching for the trigger which will eventually cause target panic


Nope, my finger is actually resting on the trigger. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

archerykid12 said:


> ok watever looks like your reaching for the trigger which will eventually cause target panic



I agree. Trust me it really does lol


----------



## Ninja_Archer

He might have also been trying to keep his finger off the trigger so they could take pictures.
Just sayin


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Ninja_Archer said:


> I agree. Trust me it really does lol


The post above yours applys to you as well.


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Nope, my finger is actually resting on the trigger. Thanks for your concern though.


ok must just be the angle of the pic then


----------



## Ninja_Archer

OK man chill...
other than that one thing i thought your form looked great!
:teeth:


----------



## Rory/MO

I guess I'm the only one that can see his finger on the trigger :noidea:


----------



## XCalibre

Ninja_Archer said:


> Man you need tweezers to pull those Nano-pros out of a target. i had some and everytime i pulled them out of the target i was afraid i was going to break them lol and thats bad when those things are like $30 an arrow


i never snapped an arrow, but i did snap off a point when i was trying to pull one out of the wood one day :mg: (trying to get a 90m sight setting)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Ninja_Archer said:


> OK man chill...
> other than that one thing i thought your form looked great!
> :teeth:


I'm chill, don't worry everthing is good.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

XCalibre said:


> i never snapped an arrow, but i did snap off a point when i was trying to pull one out of the wood one day :mg: (trying to get a 90m sight setting)


Lol I broke one in half when i was trying a new back-tension release. It went off accidently and skipped off the ground and went sideways into a leg of a wood target stand at 60yds 
emmmmmbbbaaarrraaassssssiiinnnnnggggggg....


----------



## XCalibre

by the way, i'm selling my Nano-Pros (600 spine). i've listed them in the FITA Classifieds if anyone's interested.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

XCalibre said:


> i never snapped an arrow, but i did snap off a point when i was trying to pull one out of the wood one day :mg: (trying to get a 90m sight setting)


Lol I broke one in half when i was trying a new back-tension release. It went off accidently and skipped off the ground and went sideways into a leg of a wood target stand at 60yds 
emmmmmbbbaaarrraaassssssiiinnnnnggggggg....


----------



## hoytarchery999

XCalibre said:


> what arrows an _I_ shooting, or Kaibab? in those pics, i was shooting Nano-Pros with 50mm X-Wings fletching, but i've been using X10s with 1 3/4" spinwings since about two weeks after those pics. i don't know what Kaibab is shooting.


XCalibre i ment what arrows are you shooting.


----------



## kegan

Nothing makes you a more experinced fletcher like becoming a better shot!


----------



## BIGBC

kegan said:


> Nothing makes you a more experinced fletcher like becoming a better shot!


aha, the painful truth :teeth:


----------



## master hunter

this isnt me shooting at full draw but it is all i hav rite now.


----------



## Ninja_Archer

master hunter said:


> this isnt me shooting at full draw but it is all i hav rite now.


What kind of bow are you shooting?


----------



## archeryal

*fletches and longbows*

The traditional measure of brace height on a longbow is the "fistmele" - basically, the thumbs-up symbol where you rest the base of your hand on the bow and the tip of your thumb should just touch the string. I don't know if that's the way modern longbows are designed, but a fairly low brace height is normal, I understand.

As for the odd-looking fletch job with vanes offset down the shaft, I saw Ed Eliason using something similar at the 2001 Jersey Gold Cup. He was on the 1972 Olympic team and was still good enough to make the first cut to 16 for Olympic qualifying this year - he's in his 70s, I think. 

He's an amazing guy who helped develop the recent Martin and PSE recurve tournament bows. If Ed does it, it must have some validity, though his shooting style is pretty non-standard. I don't think that style is any better than lining the vanes up, but maybe it allows better clearance in special cases.


----------



## master hunter

Ninja_Archer said:


> What kind of bow are you shooting?


i am shooting an alpine archery silverodo eclipse.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

master hunter said:


> i am shooting an alpine archery silverodo eclipse.



:noidea: hmmmm I've never heard of that.


----------



## XCalibre

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :noidea: hmmmm I've never heard of that.


----------



## kegan

archeryal said:


> The traditional measure of brace height on a longbow is the "fistmele" - basically, the thumbs-up symbol where you rest the base of your hand on the bow and the tip of your thumb should just touch the string. I don't know if that's the way modern longbows are designed, but a fairly low brace height is normal, I understand.


My brother and I still use fistmele to measure our braceheights- which is about 6". Modern longbows are braced at 7-8" because of the fiberglass, which they measure ust like compounds and recurves with a square.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

XCalibre said:


>



wow


----------



## master hunter

XCalibre said:


>


thats it.


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> wow


wat u mean "wow"


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

master hunter said:


> wat u mean "wow"


I mean wow.............. It's different looking. How does it shoot?


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I mean wow.............. It's different looking. How does it shoot?


ya u no it is a little weird looking (i like the look tho) but i LOVE it. it is fast, smooth, and no recoil.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Rory/MO said:


> I guess I'm the only one that can see his finger on the trigger :noidea:


looks perfect! right on that first joint


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

master hunter said:


> ya u no it is a little weird looking (i like the look tho) but i LOVE it. it is fast, smooth, and no recoil.


That's great, I kinda want to shoot it now. lol


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> That's great, I kinda want to shoot it now. lol


ya also another good thing is i get them free or half off because i shoot for them.:shade:


----------



## connor_93

Heres me:


----------



## connor_93

Heres an easier way:
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures\Kodak Pictures\connor bow\100_0206.jpg


----------



## connor_93

Sorry I dont know how to post pics.


----------



## XCalibre

go into the "go advanced" button. in there you'll see a little paperclip above the text box. from the paperclip, you'll get a little window where you can browse your computer for the pic you want. click attach and wait for it to get loaded. if it's too big (file size), it'll say so, and you'll need to resize it or find a smaller one. after all that's said and done, there'll be a little arrow next to the paperclip icon; click that and click on the file name and you'll be able to attach your pic.


----------



## connor_93

Ok I hope this works. It should I did what you said


----------



## connor_93

ok cool


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

connor_93 said:


> Ok I hope this works. It should I did what you said


Is it just me or does that bow look tiny? Not a bad thing, just sayin. :wink:


----------



## Southern Boy

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Is it just me or does that bow look tiny? Not a bad thing, just sayin. :wink:


its the way the bow is made or the way the pic was taken


----------



## master hunter

this was taken last year at the idaho state shoot. this was before i shot my hand release.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

master hunter said:


> this was taken last year at the idaho state shoot. this was before i shot my hand release.


Does the hand release work any better for you?


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Does the hand release work any better for you?


yes. i like it way better. and your wrist dosent get all sweaty and ichy when you are out in 90-100 degree weather all day.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

master hunter said:


> yes. i like it way better. and your wrist dosent get all sweaty and ichy when you are out in 90-100 degree weather all day.


Haha, yea good point... thanks.


----------



## Mikie Day

i hear it all the time.... what is up with that...lol, works for me...:wink:


----------



## gamoboy

Mikie Day said:


> i hear it all the time.... what is up with that...lol, works for me...:wink:


really really need to shorten the draw. i had to shoot with a 30 inch draw for a while and recently shortened it to 27. groups tighten alot and i shoot alot better because there is no more discomfort


----------



## Mikie Day

i know that is what everyone tells me...i used to shoot longer then this...i have tried to shorten it up but it doesnt feel right, and currently i am shooting very tight groups and all is well....this feels like my sweet spot...


----------



## Mikie Day

what about my daughter?


----------



## xcaskah2x

heres my form from behind at a tournament last weekend, its the only pic i have though


----------



## master hunter

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Haha, yea good point... thanks.


np.


----------



## rascal

This from last fall.


----------



## connor_93

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Is it just me or does that bow look tiny? Not a bad thing, just sayin. :wink:


Ya it is. The ATA is only 30 1/2" so ya it is pretty tiny!


----------



## Ignition kid

Heres one of my pics.


----------



## Rory/MO

Ignition kid said:


> Heres one of my pics.



Loosen the grip up. To where it looks like this one:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*Yea, but...*

below.


----------



## kegan

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> below.


Perfect grip for a longbow though (where canting is a good thing).


----------



## Rory/MO

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> below.


I didn't mean the cant, I meant the grip:darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

kegan said:


> Perfect grip for a longbow though (where canting is a good thing).


Yea, you guys cant like crazy!!!



Rory/MO said:


> I didn't mean the cant, I meant the grip:darkbeer:


I know... that's why I said: "yea but......" :wink:


----------



## kegan

I can shoot anywhere from backwards, to bent over forward flat, and everywhere in between lol.

Helps keep those long limbs out of the way for hutning too. After a while, you don't even notice they're there.

It's a good time.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

kegan said:


> I can shoot anywhere from backwards, to bent over forward flat, and everywhere in between lol.
> 
> Helps keep those long limbs out of the way for hutning too. After a while, you don't even notice they're there.
> 
> It's a good time.


haha, I doubt I'd be able to pull that off with my compound...... I'd dislocate a shoulder or something. :tongue:


----------



## kegan

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, I doubt I'd be able to pull that off with my compound...... I'd dislocate a shoulder or something. :tongue:


May be harder to pull, but longbows do alot less trouble to the shoulder! 

Guess there's a few reawsons why they're still around after all these many, many years.


----------



## BIGBC

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> below.


From a picture with so little external reference points you cant judge whether he is canting, or the photographer is wonky.


----------



## Ignition kid

Rory/MO said:


> Loosen the grip up. To where it looks like this one:


 I am fine with my shooting style though, thanks anyways.Plus, my groups are tight at about any yardage, from 10-35.


----------



## tylerolsen12

Ignition kid said:


> I am fine with my shooting style though, thanks anyways.Plus, my groups are tight at about any yardage, from 10-35.


ok but if you ever want to shoot longer distances or tournaments competetively u will need to adjust the grip just saying though


----------



## Rory/MO

Ignition kid said:


> I am fine with my shooting style though, thanks anyways.Plus, my groups are tight at about any yardage, from 10-35.


What are your normal groups at those ranges?


----------



## master hunter

at a shoot with my new bow.


----------



## XCalibre

master hunter said:


> at a shoot with my new bow.


:drool: i want your bow... but your draw is probably way too short


----------



## Jared Les

XCalibre said:


> :drool: i want your bow... but your draw is probably way too short


+1 just send it to me I can get some good use out of that:wink:


----------



## buglebuster

I dont got any pics, but just remember the basics, keep your toes in line to where you want to hit, then keep your hand open to help prevent torque, It helps to lean forward some, Probably most important, dont pull the trigger, just aim with your back elbow tworards your target, then squeeze your shoulder blades together, you dont try to pull the trigger, your body naturally does. However you do shoot do it exactly the same every time!


----------



## BIGBC

XCalibre said:


> :drool: i want your bow... but your draw is probably way too short


aha, took me a while to cotton on to the fact that u mean its too short for you to shoot lol. I was sittin here thinkin . . . "it looks good to me"


----------



## kegan

buglebuster said:


> I dont got any pics, but just remember the basics, keep your toes in line to where you want to hit, then keep your hand open to help prevent torque, It helps to lean forward some, Probably most important, dont pull the trigger, just aim with your back elbow tworards your target, then squeeze your shoulder blades together, you dont try to pull the trigger, your body naturally does. However you do shoot do it exactly the same every time!


Pointing your toes directly at it might open the stance up too much for some though.


----------



## BIGBC

kegan said:


> Pointing your toes directly at it might open the stance up too much for some though.


Im pretty sure thats not what he means -



buglebuster said:


> keep your toes in line to where you want to hit


As in you could draw a line from one big toe to the other big toe and on to the target, all in one straight line, which would be closing my stance off a bit.


----------



## HuntinChic

Hey Bow Slayer,
It's nice to know I'm not the only lefty around here!! 

I don't have any recent pics of me shooting but will get some up before long.


----------



## BWiz

Here a picture of me shooting my old Oneida H-500.


----------



## master hunter

XCalibre said:


> :drool: i want your bow... but your draw is probably way too short


wats your draw


----------



## kegan

BIGBC said:


> Im pretty sure thats not what he means -
> 
> 
> 
> As in you could draw a line from one big toe to the other big toe and on to the target, all in one straight line, which would be closing my stance off a bit.


Ahhh. I've never heard it phrased that way before...


----------



## trinibob

gamoboy said:


> really really need to shorten the draw. i had to shoot with a 30 inch draw for a while and recently shortened it to 27. groups tighten alot and i shoot alot better because there is no more discomfort


wow never herd him ask for form help just posting picks of him shooting kind of rude!


----------



## XCalibre

master hunter said:


> wats your draw


i think it's 30 3/4" with a recurve, so roughly 30 inches for compound, i think.


----------



## XCalibre

BIGBC said:


> aha, took me a while to cotton on to the fact that u mean its too short for you to shoot lol. I was sittin here thinkin . . . "it looks good to me"


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## master hunter

XCalibre said:


> i think it's 30 3/4" with a recurve, so roughly 30 inches for compound, i think.


ya it would be to long i only at 28


----------



## BowKil




----------



## HuntinChic

Here are a couple of me. Any advice would be appreciated!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=534027&stc=1&d=1236033024


----------



## kegan

Here's a new picture. Despite a great deal of pracitce, I wasn't as consistent as I want to be. So I'm relearning how to shoot. Here's a new picture.

As you can see, I'm getting a little better hold on things.


----------



## red man

*before our league shoot*

warming up a bit 
# 1 me and my Mathews xt 
# 2 mike and his Parker 
# 3 Justin and his mission


----------



## James_Aitchison

*New To Archery Talk*

Any Advice would be greatful

Martin Phantom II 
40LB and 27" Draw


----------



## red man

loosen up you grip a bit and you draw length looks like it is a 1/2 or even a inch to short


----------



## James_Aitchison

red man said:


> loosen up you grip a bit and you draw length looks like it is a 1/2 or even a inch to short


My Draw Length May Seem a bit short in the picture cause i didnt put a kink in my elbow cause i wasnt planning to shoot. Yes i seem to be gripping the bow alot now i look at it


----------



## Jaime B

James_Aitchison said:


> Any Advice would be greatful
> 
> Martin Phantom II
> 40LB and 27" Draw





James_Aitchison said:


> My Draw Length May Seem a bit short in the picture cause i didnt put a kink in my elbow cause i wasnt planning to shoot. Yes i seem to be gripping the bow alot now i look at it


you dont want a kink in your elbow, that is the wrong thing to do.

Ok there are a few things wrong, 1. try standing up strait, 2. relax your bow hand 3. try and keep your bow arm shoulder from popping up.


----------



## BIGBC

James_Aitchison said:


> Any Advice would be greatful
> 
> Martin Phantom II
> 40LB and 27" Draw


Get someone to take pictures of you actually shooting then, we can only critique the pictures you show us so if that isnt how you shoot our advice wont hold much merit.



Jaime B said:


> you dont want a kink in your elbow, that is the wrong thing to do.
> 
> Ok there are a few things wrong, 1. try standing up strait, 2. relax your bow hand 3. try and keep your bow arm shoulder from popping up.


A small bend in the elbow is a good thing, stops you overextending your arm, helps you to keep your muscles relaxed and stops you putting all the weight straight into your bones.

the other 3 pieces of advice are good ones to work on :thumbs_up


----------



## XCalibre

BIGBC said:


> A small bend in the elbow is a good thing, stops you overextending your arm, helps you to keep your muscles relaxed and stops you putting all the weight straight into your bones.
> 
> the other 3 pieces of advice are good ones to work on :thumbs_up


on the other side of things, a slight bend at the elbow could introduce inconsistencies as to how much bend there is and inconsistencies in the follow thru. anything could happen during follow thru, from a "dead" follow thru to a slight push if one straightens their arm upon release. these variations will cause high and low arrows.

but back to topic, like others have said, stand up straight, lower your shoulders and relax not just your bow hand, but both hands. i say this because the body tends to want to be symmetric. plus, if your release hand is relaxed you'll reduce the likelihood that you'll pop off or punch the release.

also, i'm not sure if this is what i'm seeing (not the best camera angle for this observation), but it seems that you may be leaning your head enough to be sighting with your _right_ eye, not your left, especially in the first picture. again, i can't really tell. we'd need camera angles from behind and in front of you (along the plane of the arrow) to really be able to tell if you're tilting your head.


----------



## James_Aitchison

Jaime B said:


> you dont want a kink in your elbow, that is the wrong thing to do.
> 
> Ok there are a few things wrong, 1. try standing up strait, 2. relax your bow hand 3. try and keep your bow arm shoulder from popping up.


I Been taught about the kink in the elbow because you dont hit your arm with the bow string


----------



## BIGBC

XCalibre said:


> on the other side of things, a slight bend at the elbow could introduce inconsistencies as to how much bend there is and inconsistencies in the follow thru. anything could happen during follow thru, from a "dead" follow thru to a slight push if one straightens their arm upon release. these variations will cause high and low arrows.



I suppose its much easier to do with a consistent draw length like that on a compound or with a clicker, I always shoot with a slight bend and consistent push from the elbow giving me more balanced forces throughout my body.
If you get the anchor consistent and have a fixed draw length the bend will just accomodate for slack.


----------



## XCalibre

James_Aitchison said:


> I Been taught about the kink in the elbow because you dont hit your arm with the bow string


admittedly, i do the same thing for the same reason with my Oly. recurve. i was just being a Devil's Advocate for BIGBC :wink:. straight arm or slight bend, either way's fine in my books. in fact, a slight bend would be conducive to lowering the front shoulder and an overall more relaxed feel, as long as your standing up straight with good posture and have a properly set draw length.


----------



## James_Aitchison

XCalibre said:


> admittedly, i do the same thing for the same reason with my Oly. recurve. i was just being a Devil's Advocate for BIGBC :wink:. straight arm or slight bend, either way's fine in my books. in fact, a slight bend would be conducive to lowering the front shoulder and an overall more relaxed feel, as long as your standing up straight with good posture and have a properly set draw length.


Yea My Arm Is not completley bent just i have the slight bend just so i dont get the string on my arm but stright enough to keep consistentcy and feel relaxed


----------



## James_Aitchison

BIGBC said:


> Get someone to take pictures of you actually shooting then, we can only critique the pictures you show us so if that isnt how you shoot our advice wont hold much merit.
> 
> 
> 
> A small bend in the elbow is a good thing, stops you overextending your arm, helps you to keep your muscles relaxed and stops you putting all the weight straight into your bones.
> 
> the other 3 pieces of advice are good ones to work on :thumbs_up


I Will get pictures of me shooting tommrow if not friday of me shooting as i cant really shoot in my backyard because i dont have a safe target


----------



## BIGBC

XCalibre said:


> admittedly, i do the same thing for the same reason with my Oly. recurve. i was just being a Devil's Advocate for BIGBC :wink:. straight arm or slight bend, either way's fine in my books. in fact, a slight bend would be conducive to lowering the front shoulder and an overall more relaxed feel, as long as your standing up straight with good posture and have a properly set draw length.


haha, thanks :tongue: :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid

Rory/MO said:


> What are your normal groups at those ranges?


Usually they slap or to about two to three inches. Although I sometimes have my bad days.


----------



## Irishrobin

this is the only one i got , havent been shooting much because of school










martin slayer se (for sale) in my 3d coarse which is gone now


----------

